# My weightloss journey - beginning



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok, so every year at work we have a Biggest Loser Competition when the AUS series starts, not that I watch it but I think it is starting sunday. So that means we started our 2010 competition at work. 

Nothing like putting your stats on a forum for motivation. 

A bit of background. I have put on a bit of weight since highschool like 20kgs or something. I tend to eat too much, not always poorly just too much. Every year in this competition I lose about 5 kgs across 10 weeks. 

So I want to lose 15kgs this year. in 10 weeks that is possible. If I am a good boy. 

stats:
weighed: 105.8 kgs (233.2lbs). Height: 187cm (6'2"). 

I am fairly active, currently Play 4 40 minute 5 aside/indoor soccer games a week. Will start up 1 game of outdoor soccer a week at 90 minutes. Was going to the gym 3 or 4 times a week but subbing this for p90x.

On top of this I am start p90x when my equipment and the dvds turn up. I have a motivation buddy from on the forum to keep me motivated. She will also be doing p90x. 

Wish me luck, open to any tips or help along the way.  thanks


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Exercise is obviously important, but when losing weight, your diet is #1.
With your weight, height, and amount of activity, you could eat a lot...just make sure it's the right kind of food.
Your body burns carbs first for energy and then fat, while avoiding using protein because the body saves that to build and repair. 
Make sure the highest percent of your food comes from protein, and keep the carbs and fat fairly low.
For me, I eat 2000 calories a day, 40% of them from protein, 30% from carbs and 30% from fat.
It used to be like 3500-5000 calories a day, with likely 60%+ from carbs...which is why I'm fat.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks guys,

I eat a lot. I know this is my problem since I have always been really active and dont lose any weight. I tend to prefer a high protein diet. Carbs and sugar are a killer for me. Leave me feeling real tired and average. I have moved back to my parents, so home cooked meals and packed lunches are now a daily thing  I may have to look at how many calories I eat a day... I would suspect it would be very high.


----------



## AshCash (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah! I have P90x and its really good stuff,but if your a beginner like me its difficult to do some of the moves,but it really does work IF you keep at it,that sounds really cool that your also doing indoor soccer.I think that with eating healthy food sounds like a winner,Good Luck!


----------



## bevo (Jan 23, 2010)

good luck:boogie


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

matty said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I eat a lot. I know this is my problem since I have always been really active and dont lose any weight. I tend to prefer a high protein diet. Carbs and sugar are a killer for me. Leave me feeling real tired and average. I have moved back to my parents, so home cooked meals and packed lunches are now a daily thing  I may have to look at how many calories I eat a day... I would suspect it would be very high.


That's a great idea. Track your calories for one day. Make sure you're noting the portion sizes. I know a lot of people who will see a box of cereal, for example, and on the side it'll say it's 200 calories per serving...and then they'll pour themselves a bowl thinking it's 200 calories when it's more like 350. If you do that for everything, over a whole day, you can see how easy it'd be to think you're eating 3000 calories but really eating 4500.
You're so active that it may not matter much.
I would estimate you probably burn at least 3500 calories a day. 
If you lose 1 pound a week, you should eat like 3000 calories a day.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Thats the scary thing. I am so active yet I am at a balance point. Not gaining not losing. I need to change my eating habits. To think that if I could lose the 15kgs I would be at my ideal weight and could maintain it easily. Anyway, this is a new day. I will take notice of what I eat tomorrow and post up how many calories I eat in a day. 

Does anyone have a good website for working out calories in food? Thanks


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I normally just use Google.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

matty said:


> Thats the scary thing. I am so active yet I am at a balance point. Not gaining not losing.
> Does anyone have a good website for working out calories in food? Thanks


It's good to be at a balance point, it means your eating at maintenace I suggest you log what you eat normally then reduce that by 800-1000 calories and you will win although you might look like ****. Maybe go for 500 calorie defecit and drop 10 lbs. Nothing good comes quick in terms of losing or gaining weight.

www.fitday.com - works best when you have all your food s entered which took me aboujt a couple weeks or so. I 'm on a computer all day so this the best for me.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

That website is blocked at work so I will look at it tonight. I took a rough estimate on friday of my calories and it was rather high. I take too much in liquid. Like 3 glasses of juice... I dont even like juice  So I will check out that site. Thanks for your help. 

My best weight loss was 9kgs (19.8 lbs) in a month. That was due to preseason soccer training. Was quick with no bad side effects. Then I put it back on again in the off season


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

hey matty, maybe we will see you on one of those commercials at one o'clock in the morning saying how awesome P90X is lol. good luck though, i have heard from alot of people that it works really well.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

lol my claim to fame. commercials


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Good luck with your weight loss. You sound very motivated 

I follow a low G I and low fat diet. I've never had a big weight problem(a few extra kilos), but at certain times of my life I ate badly, so now I eat mainly good food and feel better for it. Also, exercise is very important to me. It's one thing I can control. :lol

Highly recommended for people with diabetes too. If anyone's interested check this site out - http://www.the-gi-diet.org/lowgifoods/

Low GI diets help people lose and manage weight
Low GI diets increase the body's sensitivity to insulin
Low GI carbs improve diabetes management
Low GI carbs reduce the risk of heart disease
Low GI carbs improve blood cholesterol levels
Low GI carbs can help you manage the symptoms of PCOS
Low GI carbs reduce hunger and keep you fuller for longer
Low GI carbs prolong physical endurance
High GI carbs help re-fuel carbohydrate stores after exercise


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have signed up to fitday and started to use it. Have it at work now too which will make using it easier. At first I got a little annoyed trying to find foods, but I am getting better and it will all get a heap easier. Makes a big difference when you see how many calories are in the food you are eating. Anyway. Nearly through a week and I have been pretty healthy apart from saturday  I still have 2 more weeks until I first weigh in... Should be interesting.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

D11, I am not real good with low gi. Probably because I dont really understand it and havent looked into. But for now I am just sticking to a solid health diet, mainly fruits, veggies, meat. With toast in the morning. If you could offer some good low gi food for me to eat that would be helpful.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

matty said:


> D11, I am not real good with low gi. Probably because I dont really understand it and havent looked into. But for now I am just sticking to a solid health diet, mainly fruits, veggies, meat. With toast in the morning. If you could offer some good low gi food for me to eat that would be helpful.


Yes, I thought it was confusing too at first, but since following this new way of eating, I feel great physically anyway at least . 
Your healthy diet sounds fine, you can't go wrong with it. 
I just cut & pasted a list of foods on the GI list if you're interested or anyone else.

I eat from the Low GI food group mainly, and moderately from the Medium GI and pretty much avoid all High GI, unless I am going on a long hike for the day and need more carbs.
I also eat low fat.
Pretty boring, huh? :lol

The glycemic index range is as follows:
Low GI = 55 or less
Medium GI = 56 - 69
High GI = 70 or more

*Cereals* 
Low G.I - All-Bran, Special K, Rolled Oats, Natural Muesli, Porridge.
Medium GI - Mini Wheats, Nutri Grain, Shredded wheat, Porridge Oats.	
High GI - Cornflakes, Sultana Bran, Branflakes, Coco Pops, Puffed Wheat, Oats in Honeybake, Cheerios, Rice Krispies, Weetabix

*Staples* 
Low GI - Wheat pasta shapes, new potatoes, meat ravioli, spaghetti, tortellini (cheese), egg fettuccini, brown rice, buckwheat, white long grain rice, Instant Noodles,pearled barley, Wheat Tortilla, Yam, Sweet Potatoes.	
Medium GI -Basmati Rice, Couscous, cornmeal, Taco Shells, Gnocchi, Canned Potatoes, Chinese (Rice) Vermicelli, Baked Potatoes, Wild Rice. 
High GI -Instant White Rice, glutinous rice, short grain white Rice, Tapioca, Fresh Mashed Potatoes, French Fries, Instant Mashed Potatoes.

*Bread*
Low GI - Soya and Linseed, Wholegrain Pumpernickel, Heavy Mixed Grain, Whole Wheat, Sourdough Rye, Sourdough Wheat. 
Medium GI - Croissant, Hamburger bun, Pita (White), Wholemeal Rye	
High GI- White bread, Bagel, French Baguette.

*Snacks & Sweet Foods*
Low GI - Snickers Bar (high fat), Nut & Seed Muesli Bar, Sponge Cake, Nutella, Milk Chocolate, Hummus, Peanuts, Walnuts, Cashew Nuts, Nuts & Raisins, Jam, Cornchips, Oatmeal Crackers.
Medium GI - Ryvita, Digestives, Blueberry Muffin, Honey	
High GI - Pretzels, Water Crackers, Rice Cakes, Puffed Crispbread, Donuts, Scones, Maple Syrup.

*Legumes (Beans)* 
Low GI - Kidney Beans (canned), Butter Beans, Chick Peas, Haricot/Navy Beans, Red Lentils, Green Lentils, Pinto Beans, Blackeyed Beans, Yellow Split Peas	
Medium GI - Beans in Tomato Sauce

*Vegetables*
Low GI - Frozen Green Peas, Frozen Sweet Corn, Raw Carrots, Boiled Carrots, Eggplant/Aubergine, Broccoli, Cauliflower, Cabbage, Mushrooms, Tomatoes, Chillies, Lettuce, Green Beans, Red Pepper, Onions. 
Medium GI - Beetroot
High GI - Pumpkin, parsnips.

*Fruits* 
Low GI - apples, cherries, dried apricots, grapes, coconut, coconut milk, kiwi fruit, oranges, strawberries, pears, plums, grapefruit, peaches, peach in natural juice, prunes.	
Medium GI - Bananas, Sultanas, mango. figs, raisins, pineapple, papaya (paw paw)	
High GI - watermelon, dates

*Dairy* 
Low GI - whole milk, skim milk, chocolate milk, sweetened yoghurt, artificially sweetened yoghurt, custard, soy milk.	
Medium GI - ice cream


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for that. I am already eating a fair few foods on the low gi list. Will keep it in mind when eating


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok, so I finally tracked everything I put in my mouth yesterday...

Total: 2220 Calories

%: Carbs: 28 Fats: 44 Proteins: 28

Obviously I am eating a lot better then I was a week and a half ago so I would say I could have easily been 4000 calories a day on a regular basis. More obviously on weekends and stuff. 

I would like to have a higher intake of protein and less fats. And I would also like to replace my 2 slices of toast with maybe something else. But at least i am eating a decent form of bread. 

Anyway


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

2200 calories is good for you. 
I would agree to up the protein(and the carbs).
I mean, with 44% fat, if you cut that down to 30-35%, you eat more food, and still come in at 2200 calories.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

great motivational thread! 

I have put off going to the gym I joined several weeks (5 months) ago. 

I will be starting this coming Saturday. Seriously, I will.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well a bit of an unofficial update. I have lost 3 kgs or 6.6pounds in just over 2 weeks. All from healthy eating and exercise. No crash diets and no stupid myths. It is a long road ahead but I am looking forward to the change. Cant wait to look good again 

Fitday has helped me change my eating habits


----------



## drexydefighter (Jan 19, 2010)

It is quite funny that I lost my weight when I gave up 

I stopped thinking about food and everything related to my weight

and here I am....with ideal weight


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, That sounds pretty awesome. But I know if I dont try then I will just eat what I want. The more bad food I have the more I crave it. So I need to track it or else I just maintain weight or put it on.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

ok so it is just under 3 weeks and I am down 3.5kg or 7.7 pounds. So I am still going strong. Healthy eating and exercise is all I am doing. Success is slow but crash dieting never works.


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

matty said:


> ok so it is just under 3 weeks and I am down 3.5kg or 7.7 pounds. So I am still going strong. Healthy eating and exercise is all I am doing. Success is slow but crash dieting never works.


That's great! I've been losing weight for nearly 18 months now and it's been hard work and slow going but it's so worth it. Keep up the good work


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyway. Bit of an update just a small one. Currently at 101.34 kg so a lose of .88 kg this week. 

So nothing major. I had a bit of a big weekend of drinking so I would say that is what harmed me the most. 

Next week we have a weigh in at work for the comp. Yep it will be the 5 week mark. 
I have lost 4.46kgs in 4 weeks. Which is a loss of 4.2%

I know 100kg is a little unrealistic but I would like to be at 99.9kg by this time next week. Just to not see 100 on the scales. So I would like to lose 1.5 kgs this week. Can be done and it is a little bit faster then I want to but I dont see it doing any harm. 

If I can get that I would like to get to 95kgs by the end of the comp. 5 kgs short of my final goal weight. (wasnt expecting to lose 15kgs in 10weeks btw)

 I am still successful 4 weeks in. Things are going well. I am feeling a heap better as well.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Another update and I really dont know how I am doing it because I have had 2 really bad weekends. Full of drinking and a little bit of eating excessively. 

But I am down to 100.3kgs which is a kilo in the past week. So thats still a good loss. But I am nearing 99 on the scales and that is getting exciting. Progress is slow and steady but I am succeeding. It is just in the maximum recommended weightloss per week. 

Hardly exciting for anyone but me, but I am still going strong.


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

Great work man!


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

Great job, matty! Keep it up.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Good on you! I always feel like getting back into healthy eating and exercise when The Biggest Loser starts!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok, well a bit of an update. 
I lost minimal weight the week after my last post then fell off the wagon for a weekend and a few days after it. I had a bike accident on the friday night and my way to feel better was to drink too much and eat bad food. So after putting on over kilo in 4 or 5 days I have had to deal with that setback. 

So now I am 99.60 kg. Which is not a great loss for 3 weeks but when I put on a kg and a bit and then spent a week getting back on track and back into the negatives I am happy enough. We all have setbacks with everything we do. So I am glad I have managed to get through it. 

I have 2 weeks left and want to lose another 2 kgs. Which is possible. Any more is a bonus any less and I didnt try hard enough. I think easter falls in the middle too  self control is not my strong point. I love easter bunnies. Yum. 

Thanks for the support people


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have lost 1.3 kgs in the past week. So I am down to 98.3. Which I think is about halfway. Just short. 

This started as a 10 week competition at work and it is now more then that. I am 9 weeks through and I am not seeing next week as the end. I still have another 10 weeks to go as far as I am concerned. This has been some what of a life changing experience. Cant say it has because I am half way there. I am feeling a lot better about myself and feeling a lot healthier. 

The past week and a bit I have been cycling as well. done 230kms in just over a week. That is making a huge difference to my fitness so I will keep doing that. No point losing the weight if I am still too unfit to play the competitive sports I play. 

There have been some tough moments but all in all I am relatively successful. 7.5 kgs in 9 weeks. When I have some trouble with my diet my answer is to add more exercise. With more exercise my cravings for bad foods go. Obviously there is no link but it works for me. 

As for the competition. Looks like it is between myself and another guy for 1st. He was 1% ahead of me at halfway but he seems to think I will beat him. I dont know will be close. With the huge difference I have made to my life I am a winner regardless. 

Thanks for all the support. SAS has made this a lot easier and given me that little bit extra motivation.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Bit of a final post for a while but it has been 10 weeks and here are my results;

Starting: 232lbs (105.8kgs)
Finishing: 214lbs (97.5kgs)
loss of: 18lbs (8.3kgs)

Pretty much a huge difference in how I feel about myself. It is an achievement which I am fairly proud of. If anyone has tried to lose weight will probably agree with. 

I want to lose another 14lbs and get down to 200lbs (90kgs) So I wont be stopping here. I will continue to post progress. 

Thank you for the support from everyone it has helped and having a thread is a good motivation alone to push on through the hard times.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome job Matt! Way to go!

(But you forgot to convert to stones for the Brits :b)


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL thanks cheeky. I dont even know what a stone is. I would have to google the conversion. But I am pretty sure they would be use to using lbs or kgs.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Time to bring up an old thread. I have been back on the weightloss path. Going fairly well and I have just hit my goal weight from above. But I want to get my bodyfat% down a little more. 

I am just going to work in lbs, now that I am in Canada, everything is done in lbs. So here goes.

In the past year I went from 215lbs last November, back up to 220lbs by March. Too much partying when I landed in Canada. 

So we will start at 220lbs. In march. 
I am as of tonight 198lbs and around 17% body fat. Never thought I would see myself at 198. Which is 90kgs.
Twice since March I have put on 5lbs. Once when I worked 3 weeks at 20 hours a day during the Calgary Stampede, the other was when I was spending my weeks away from home for work. No exercise and take out every day is a bad combo.

I have maintained most of my Lean Muscle Mass. Lost about 1 lb over that time. So I am not too concerned. So I have lost roughly 20 lbs of fat in the last 8 months. 

So I want to get below 15% body fat and stay around the 195 lb mark. 

Good luck to anyone trying to lose weight. It is not easy but so rewarding and has so many benefits.


----------

